# Bluetooth Ear piece headset for iPod Tough (3G)



## DonRicklin (Jan 27, 2010)

I recently got a 32GB iPod Touch (3G) which, as you may know, has Bluetooth on it, like the iPhone. I got a Plantronics® Explorer 36' to use with it. INly it does connect to my MPR 15", which I have no use for, but the Touch doesn’t see it.

Does any one know or an in expensive brand ($25 - 35 or any) that works with a iTouch?

Got an USB true headset (FREETALK® Everyman Headset) coming for the laptop.

I am looking to use the iTouch and Skype for tech communications at work.

TIA

Don


----------

